# Trout Run Webcam



## BNiemo

I stumbled upon the webcam up at trout run and they are STACKED in there! Its pretty neat, the camera pans 360 degrees so you see the creek up to the dam, the beach and the parking lot. Its worth a look.


----------



## Jo-Jo

Do you have the link to this cam???


----------



## BNiemo

Avonia Webcam







www.fishusa.com


----------



## Uglystix

Wow that’s amazing. Assuming this is a No Fishing area? Otherwise it would be shoulder to shoulder.


----------



## TMK

Uglystix said:


> Wow that’s amazing. Assuming this is a No Fishing area? Otherwise it would be shoulder to shoulder.


You can fish along the lake shore but not in the creek. Best days are South winds when the lake is calm.


----------



## 1MoreKast

Uglystix said:


> Wow that’s amazing. Assuming this is a No Fishing area? Otherwise it would be shoulder to shoulder.


LOL it's shoulder to shoulder on the beach for sure.


----------



## BNiemo

No offense to anyone, but I don't know how folks can fish like that! That's what keeps me from fishing elk or walnut, it seems shoulder to shoulder everywhere in PA


----------



## Uglystix

BNiemo said:


> No offense to anyone, but I don't know how folks can fish like that! That's what keeps me from fishing elk or walnut, it seems shoulder to shoulder everywhere in PA


Agreed, when I was younger and swilling beer I would have done it but I like my quiet time now. As mentioned, no offense to anyone. Nothing wrong with it.


----------



## Crack77

Fished upper Elk yesterday, not too many other fisherman & able to get a few holes to myself. Since I retired & can go during the week I'll never go back to the combat weekends.
PS. a good amount of fish scattered thru the river.


----------



## Crack77

Looking @ webcam, I've never seen so many fish there & I've been there many times.
Should be a good year in PA & I hope OH will be just as good.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

Been watching this on and off since 6 am this morning. Not sure how much work will get done today lol.

Don.


----------



## BNiemo

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> Been watching this on and off since 6 am this morning. Not sure how much work will get done today lol.
> 
> Don.


I hear you! Those chromers are stacked in there like sardines in a tin! HOPEFULLY Mother Nature cooperates and I can hit the creeks this weekend or I may explode.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

I have a lake trout trip up near Presque Isle end of November this year. Going to try to stop at Avonia on way out there before trip to get <eyes> on area. I may even road trip it here soon before trip???

Great post. 

Don.


----------



## BNiemo

Its not a terrible run. We were fishing the Ashtabula a couple of weeks ago and we were going to to run over to check it out, was only 40 minutes from there.


----------



## RJH68

Watching the web cam now, looks like the DNR is netting fish now.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

5 guys fishing mouth of inlet right now. 4:38 pm 3/4/2022. 

Don.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

Trout camera had 27 guys next to each other early this morning. I saw one guy catch one and fish jumped from water...that was cool! 

Don.


----------



## Crack77

Went for a ride last week & stopped @ Trout Run, saw a dozen hook ups in the 20 minutes I watched. Watch the camera some and as long as its not blowing too hard, the guys right at the mouth can usually be seen catching. I was up @ 4am this morning checked the camera and guys were already lined up at the mouth. Do you know if they have a half hour before and half hour sunrise/sunset fishing limit like they do on NY tributaries? That is a long time standing holding your spot just to catch some easier fish. I think I'd rather go search some out than stand there shoulders touching.


----------



## thephildo0916

Crack77 said:


> Went for a ride last week & stopped @ Trout Run, saw a dozen hook ups in the 20 minutes I watched. Watch the camera some and as long as its not blowing too hard, the guys right at the mouth can usually be seen catching. I was up @ 4am this morning checked the camera and guys were already lined up at the mouth. Do you know if they have a half hour before and half hour sunrise/sunset fishing limit like they do on NY tributaries? That is a long time standing holding your spot just to catch some easier fish. I think I'd rather go search some out than stand there shoulders touching.


 you can fish there 24/7. but from 10p-5a you have to be 50 yards from the mouth of trout run during those times if you are actively fishing.


----------



## Crack77

Thanks, stood on shore for over an hour once @ the Oak just to get a good spot, once! Now I sleep the extra hour & try to find fish thru out the system, a little more of a challenge.


----------



## 99Problems

thephildo0916 said:


> you can fish there 24/7. but from 10p-5a you have to be 50 yards from the mouth of trout run during those times if you are actively fishing.


OMG ..... do you see what I See ?








ill get things


----------



## 99Problems




----------



## twistedcatfish1971

I was watching early this morning and was seeing 1 fish that was much BIGGER than any of them.


----------



## BNiemo

There's more chrome in there than a Harley shop!


----------



## matticito

Crack77 said:


> Looking @ webcam, I've never seen so many fish there & I've been there many times.
> Should be a good year in PA & I hope OH will be just as good.


I always love a fall trip there to watch them jump. Took my in-laws last year.


----------

